# Eyes



## buttercup (Sep 30, 2012)

Please help one of my chickens eyes is stuck together and the other is really red and puffy ??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Clean with warm water washcloth and apply triple antibiotic ophthalmic ointment. If you don't have ointment, flax seed oil or cod liver oils ill often work wonders. Apply 2-3 times a day making sure the eyes are clean prior to application. Hope it isn't respiratory disease as you may need further systemic antibiotics as well. Good luck!


----------



## buttercup (Sep 30, 2012)

Where can I buy the ointment from and previously she had red eyes too and was gasping but I thought I had sorted that with a wormer and a washout for her gut


----------



## buttercup (Sep 30, 2012)

She was gasping about 3 weeks or so ago but I thought I had sorted that with some verm x and a gut washout where would I find the ointment please . And thank u so much for your help , I live my ladies and don't want anything to go wrong with them .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You would either have it from a vet it human doctor as it is by Rx. But if you don't have any, then the other options often do wonders. Anything with Omega FA will be helpful


----------



## buttercup (Sep 30, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> You would either have it from a vet it human doctor as it is by Rx. But if you don't have any, then the other options often do wonders. Anything with Omega FA will be helpful











Not too sure u can see it very well in the pics


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Actually that's a pretty good pic. Looks like local irritation to the tissue around the eye. Eye is open so likely globe/ eyeball itself is not affected. Sometimes it can be from insect bite (spider, bee). If you want to pursue vet care eyes are not that different between species. Or you could also try benedryl topical ointment. DO NOT get it IN the eye but apply with Q tip to affected area around the eye. Or Hydrocortisone cream/ointment could also be used. That's OTC and you may have some in your medicine cabinet already.


----------

